# Votre avis sur ma première app iOS



## skynext (10 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je m'appelle Michaël j'ai 16 ans et j'aimerais obtenir votre avis sur ma première application pour iPhone-nommée YourSquare-,mon objectif est de créer un moyen différent de découvrir l&#8217;actualité.En fait YourSquare est né d'un constat personnel: l'expérience que me fournit la presse généraliste ne me satisfait pas.La plus part du temps les articles sont des brèves de l&#8217;AFP et,quand un sujet plus pointu est abordé les analyses sont assez moyennes de mon point de vu.Dès lors il m&#8217;est venu l&#8217;envie de créer un moyen nouveau de se tenir informé,dont voici brièvement le mode de fonctionnement:
YourSquare vous présente les derniers événements sous la forme de petits résumés de 4 à 5 lignes,et permet ensuite à tout à chacun de rédiger son propre article exprimant son opinion,utilisant ses compétences propres afin d&#8217;analyser cette actualité.
YourSquare offre ainsi la dernière information disponible et une analyse de cette information réalisée par des gens de tout horizons (YourSquare est disponible dans plus de 150 pays et est traduit en 4 langues).

Vous pouvez obtenir YourSquare pour votre iPhone gratuitement ici:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/yoursquare-first-social-newspaper/id687412831?l=fr&ls=1&mt=8

Pour plus d'information voici mon site web:
fr

C'est ma première application iOS donc je suis vraiment impatient d'obtenir votre avis 

Merci 
Michaël


----------



## Loscyde (10 Mars 2014)

Je viens de la télécharger par curiosité. Au début je m'attendais à un truc dégueu plein de bugs, ce qui n'est pas vraiment le cas ^^

Franchement pour l'aspect design/ergonomie, chapeau ! T'as fait ça toi-même, le design ? Ça fait vraiment très sobre, très pro, et j'aime beaucoup ^^

Sinon, concernant la simplicité d'utilisation/l'utilité, j'aurais quelques réserves et il y a pas mal de trucs à améliorer. D'une part, je découvre l'appli et son principe, et je trouve que tout est un peu "brouillon". C'est-à-dire qu'on ne comprend pas "quoi" parle de "quoi". Y a des avis en vrac en fait, et donc ça manque de structure. J'ai tapé quelques mots dans le moteur de recherche, je n'ai rien trouvé. (Peut-être parce que peu de gens encore l'utilisent)

Donc admettons que je veuille chercher des infos sur une thématique précise : je n'y arrive pas.

Mais sinon l'idée me semble pas mal du tout. Finalement, on reprend un peu le principe de twitter, mais en se centrant sur l'actualité et l'opinion des individus. C'est-à-dire, j'imagine, qu'on peut écrire de brefs messages pour donner son avis sur telle actualité, en argumentant un peu. C'est bien l'objectif ?

Sinon j'ai d'autres choses qui me viennent en tête mais je développerai ça plus tard si tu veux ^^


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2014)

Pas encore testé, mais la présentation donne envie en tout cas. C'est déjà ça.


----------



## r e m y (11 Mars 2014)

Je vais tester car le design de l'appli me semble sympa.

Par contre, je n'ai pas compris d'où vient l'info qu'on retrouve sur YourSquare...
Est-ce un robot qui puise l'info sur les sites d'info du Web? (si oui, avec quels autorisations?)
Y a-t-il une équipe de rédaction? de straductuers? (ou est-ce une traduction automatique?)

Autre question... quel est votre business model? Application gratuite, sans pub,... vous gagnez votre vie comment ? (surtout si il y a des rédacteurs et des traducteurs à payer!)


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (12 Mars 2014)

Il a 16 ans


----------



## skynext (2 Mai 2014)

Bonjour
Merci à tous pour vos retours.
@Loscyde Oui j'ai fait le design de l'App moi même.Au niveau de l'ergonomie je sais qu'il y'a des choses à améliorer,je travail là dessus:
1)au niveau de la gestions des langues:elles ne seront dorénavant plus "mélangées" mais présentées par vues successives définies en fonction de la langue de l'utilisateur.(Vous avez bien sûr toujours la possibilité de lire des posts dans une langue étrangère,c'est un des point fort de YourSquare),cette nouvelle version est en attente de validation par Apple et sera disponible dans les prochains jours.
2)J'ai prévus la possibilité d'afficher les posts par Tags (un tag pour la politique,l'économie,la techno,ects,...)l'utilisateurs à déjà la possibilité d'associer un tag à son article,j'attends maintenant d'obtenir un nombre plus conséquent de posts avant de déployer la fonctionnalité (pour éviter d'avoir des catégories vides à cause du manque de contenus).
Pour la recherche c'est le même problème vous rentrez des mots clés pour lesquelles aucun article n'a encore été rédigé
@r e m y	Je suis tout seul sur le projet je n'ai aucune équipe,c'est mon hobby pas mon activité professionnel (je suis ado et étudiant).
 Donc je n'ai pas spécialement de business model,j'essaye juste d'apprendre. 


Michaël


----------



## Loscyde (2 Mai 2014)

C'est tout de même du très bon boulot du point de vue de la réalisation.

Par contre, je me permets de souligner le problème majeur de ton concept : on ne sait pas qui dit quoi. Or l'identité de l'émetteur est tout aussi importante que le message lui-même. (Souvent on s'intéresse d'ailleurs au message selon qui en est l'émetteur ; ou bien on accorde plus ou moins de crédit à une information selon qu'elle provient d'une source plus ou moins fiable.)

Je te suggère donc de créer un système de compte, sinon quoi l'application, aussi ergonomatique soit-elle, n'a pas vraiment d'intérêt. (D'autant plus que la communauté autour d'une application est souvent ce qu'elle a de plus valorisable. Les exemples sont nombreux : Facebook, Twitter, Snapchat, etc. sont surtout valorisées pour leur communauté. Facebook n'a pas racheté WhatsApp pour son concept mais bien pour sa base d'utilisateurs.)


----------



## skynext (2 Mai 2014)

Merci pour votre conseil,j'envisage depuis un petit temps la création d'un système de compte (et éventuellement possibilité de login Facebook/Twitter).Cependant j'ai peur que cela ne décourage les premiers utilisateurs (déjà pas très nombreux)de rédiger un article (devoir créer un compte ou donner ses détails Facebook,...) 
Mais vous soulevez un problème important je vais plancher sur l'intégration d'un champ "auteur" lors de la publication d'un article.
Michaël

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h12 ----------

Le site de présentation est désormais disponible en français:
http://onyoursquare.com/explore/fr 
Si vous voulez plus d'infos n'hésitez pas à y jeter un coup d'oeil


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2014)

Je ne trouve qu'une chose à dire&#8230; c'est un superbe boulot!

Que ce soit le site Web ou l'appli iPhone, c'est vraiment esthétiquement parfait!!

Un très grand bravo


----------



## Loscyde (2 Mai 2014)

Je pense que tu dois pouvoir faire une procédure de création de compte assez rapide. Sur des applis comme Instagram ou Vine, il suffit de renseigner son mail + un mdp pour créer un compte et utiliser l'App, ce qui permet d'éviter de décourager l'utilisateur avec un tas d'infos à remplir tout en commençant à concevoir un base d'utilisateurs. (On peut ensuite, par exemple, demander aux gens de renseigner davantage d'infos comme leur âge, leur ville, etc. pour accéder à l'ensemble des fonctionnalités, et ce qui permet de mieux connaitre ses utilisateurs.)


----------



## skynext (2 Mai 2014)

@remy merci !


----------

